# New Wheels / Track Pics



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Thought some may be interested...

































My friends dad's 300tt, starring in "Off-Roading Adventure"


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Loving the wheels mate!


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

what wheel are they companies weigth price ????
they look good


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sentra94jwt said:


> what wheel are they companies weigth price ????
> they look good


Nippon Racing Wheels... $429 with Falken ziex mounted and balanced + shipping.

I got these off ebay. I'm worried about the longevity of the black paint... I see a place near the hub that has chipped a little due to a careless wrench. But since they are black... just shake up the hi-temp and go at it.

Oh yeah... 12.5lbs.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice car :thumbup:


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Looks great!*

Reminds me of my 1st SE-R :thumbup:


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Sexy sexy wheels. :thumbup:


----------

